# R32gtr colours



## Bullettneil (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there a definitive list of factory colours out there including any ltd edition versions?
Be nice to see photos too if possible


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

quick search found this: 

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/109127-r32-gtr-colours-present-past-uk.html


----------



## Bullettneil (Oct 21, 2014)

Are they purely standard colours? Did the factory do options?

Be nice to see pics of them all. Even that post only had a couple on


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

I've cobbled together some pictures from around the web. The two silvers and two reds are quite similar.


KH2 - Gun Grey Metallic











KG1 - Jet Silver Metallic











TH1 - Dark Blue Pearl











AH3 - Red Pearl Metallic











732 - Black Pearl Metallic











326 - Crystal White











KL0 - Spark Silver Metallic











BL0 - Greyish Blue Pearl











AN0 - Wine Red


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

My 32 is the special order 32 colour BLO which looks a bit different to the pic posted earlier


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

RSVFOUR said:


> My 32 is the special order 32 colour BLO which looks a bit different to the pic posted earlier


I'm not surprised seeing as the pearl colours change with the light. :chuckle:

Here's a couple more BL0. They all look similar to me, perhaps my eyes/monitor need adjusting.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

AN0 was never an official color for BNR32's btw...

...the red BNR32's are all AH3 :thumbsup:

All available colors are also listed in FAST and can be found in various R32 brochures that are floating around in the internet 

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

You are right about how BLO changes in different lights . 
For some reason bits dont flip - the whole car actually appears tp change colour
A few more extrem pics of my 32 in different light condition.


----------



## Andy616 (Oct 23, 2012)

Austrian GTR said:


> AN0 was never an official color for BNR32's btw...
> 
> ...the red BNR32's are all AH3 :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:bowdown1: Yep you're quite correct, R33 only. 

I'll blame the link above and several other sites, and the fact I'm on the laptop so couldn't check FAST. :chuckle:

Here's a pic showing the difference:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

here you go, other pictures

red, black, silver, white, blue, gunmetal


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Nissan Skyline colours should be 

R32 GMG (Gun Metalic GAY)
R33 Midnight Purple
R34 Bayside Blue
R35 RED


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Steve said:


> Nissan Skyline colours should be
> 
> R32 GMG (Gun Metalic GAY)
> R33 Midnight Purple
> ...


Nah, more like

R32 Pearl Black (because ....)








R33 Le Mans Blue (hides the bulk of the car well)








R34 Millenium Jade (suites the shape so well)








R35 Opal Black (though I swear I've seen Qashqais in that colour)


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the Crystal White a pure white. anyone know the paint code as mine will be getting a respray at some point when its finished


----------

